# Bolivians and Germans



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Here is a few pictures of my dwarf rams. Currently in my 45 but plan on moving my german pair to their own planted 20 once it's established. The Germans have already spawned a couple of times in the present tank!













































Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice electric blue ram. Where did you get it and how long have you had it? Ive kept them twice but died withing 2 weeks  My regular longfin lasted a year but I never have luck with the electric haha


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

The electric blue is from BA in Hamilton. Got a couple of them when they went on sale then saw the lonely Bolivian which I picked up. This was a few months ago and the have really grown and got their colours. Have a small electric blue but that one hasn't grown as well and hides alot 😕

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

